# WARNING!!!!



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

I thought it sounded like a good idea. I cooked three ( two eggs a bag) and I have a four year old son who ate one and half of them. Fine.....I put cheese, ham and hot peppers in mine. I went to the store and got two dozen eggs today.

Easy meal to fix and I see where it would be fun for company....


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Try the same thing, but in a coffee cup. It removes pretty easy and is perfect size and shape for putting on a toasted english muffin............................

"LOOK OUT Mc Dzzzzzzzzzzz, theres a new Sherrif in town!!"


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Snagged Line (7/19/2009)*Try the same thing, but in a coffee cup. It removes pretty easy and is perfect size and shape for putting on a toasted english muffin............................
> 
> "LOOK OUT Mc Dzzzzzzzzzzz, theres a new Sherrif in town!!"


Here's a man after my heart....I mean stomach:hungry.."toasted English muffins" And McD doesn't toast their muffins as in toast either:banghead


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Have made these numerous times , they are great , and healthy (NO grease) ... very easy to prepare the night before for Breakfast too :hungry


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

This seems to start in the middle, i.e. the original recipe/instructions are missing. Sounds like y'all are cooking eggs, perhaps in a container of various sorts, and combining with other ingredients. Is there a reference thread to the original recipe?:banghead


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *flappininthebreeze (8/18/2009)*This seems to start in the middle, i.e. the original recipe/instructions are missing. Sounds like y'all are cooking eggs, perhaps in a container of various sorts, and combining with other ingredients. Is there a reference thread to the original recipe?:banghead


http://www.wikihow.com/Cook-Zipper-Bag-Omelets


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Feel free to PM your emails , I have it in my email , with pics and instructions , VERY simple ... I can forward it to you if you like :letsparty


----------



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

does anyone have a microwave recipe , it would be great for the hunting camp ?


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

> *FOODDUDE (8/20/2009)*does anyone have a microwave recipe , it would be great for the hunting camp ?


Here's one I got out of Tout de Suite, a "gourmet" microwave cookbook, but I can't imagine it would be easier or betterthan ziploc omlets.

Cheese and Mushroom Omelet

3 large eggs, beaten

3 tablespoons water

1 1/2 oz. cheese

4 mushrooms sliced

I would guess anything else you like, too

In a 1 qt bowl whisk eggs then add water. Beat until mixed well. Stir in cheese and mushrooms. Microwave on High for 2 minutes 30 seconds. Turn quickly out on serving plate.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just had some this morning , using only 1 egg , and wrapped in a Tortilla = Taquito !! :bowdown


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

ZIPLOC OMELET 



(This works great !!! Good for when all your family is together. The best part is that no one has to wait for their special omelet !!!) 



Have guests write their name on a quart-size Ziploc freezer bag with permanent marker. 



Crack 2 eggs (large or extra-large) into the bag (not more than 2) shake to combine them. 



Put out a variety of ingredients such as: cheeses, ham, onion, green pepper, tomato, hash browns, salsa, etc. 



Each guest adds prepared ingredients of choice to their bag and shake. Make sure to get the air out of the bag and zip it up. 



Place the bags into rolling, boiling water for exactly 13 minutes [we did 15 minutes]. You can usually cook 6-8 omelets in a large pot. For more, make another pot of boiling water. 



Open the bags and the omelet will roll out easily. Be prepared for everyone to be amazed. 



Nice to serve with fresh fruit and coffee cake; everyone gets involved in the process and a great conversation piece. 



Imagine having these ready the night before, and putting the bag in boiling water while you get ready. And in 15 minutes, you've got a nice omelet for a quick breakfast!!!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

be back in a few.. gota go make an omlet now... wonder why? :hungry


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Post.aspx?SessionID=jojusn45pohrt445ymhjdcij



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic168356-2-1.aspx?Highlight=omlet



Above are two other posts that refer to the same type of preparation.


----------

